# Weird, gross cricket and most of them dead! Are they safe? Pic included! Help!



## shaninja (Aug 16, 2013)

So I went to Pets Unlimited to pick up some crickets while I waited for a shipment two days ago. As of today, 60% of them are dead and turning black...or maybe some of them were black to begin with. A lot of them are laying on their backs and moving a little bit. There's this one cricket with some white stuff coming out of his back and he can barely move. He looks super gross and I don't know if its safe to feed the rest of the alive and moving and seemingly healthy ones to my beardie. I noticed a small round white glob of something on the top of the feeder tank earlier, but it was the only one I could see. Thought I saw a little fly earlier too. Please help! He doesn't have much food except these crix and its a half hour drive to go get more so I'd like to know if its safe to feed the rest of them. Pic included of the gross, white, puffy cricket. Thanks. 

Just follow the link to this website, I have two pics but they may have been taken upside down. 

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

i dont think u should feed these to your bearded dragon, if the crickets dont look very healthy then their must be something not right, you could do it and nothing might happen im not 100% sure, i wouldn't like to say 'they will be fine' because they might not be but i wouldn't like to risk it, how old is your beardie?


----------



## shaninja (Aug 16, 2013)

He's only three months old. Very young. I agree but I just wanted to see if anyone knew what the hell that was on the gross cricket in the picture. I won't feed him any more of those guys.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Crickets die, for no real reason really- although they're the best for your bucks they don't last long. Long live roaches


----------



## shaninja (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay, but can anyone tell me what's going on with the cricket in the picture?


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

shaninja said:


> Okay, but can anyone tell me what's going on with the cricket in the picture?


its kind of hard to see on the pic, it could just be its insides that have come out because their insides are white/yellow


----------



## Mentalis (Aug 14, 2013)

hard to see properly with how small the picture is but looks like he is shedding thats all. once shed they come out all soft and white but will soon harden up and look like a normal cricket, just bigger than before


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

also the fact that you think there is something wrong, would make me think not to use them...better safe than an ill beardie


----------



## Jamesfredette (Aug 14, 2013)

They seem to be in a pretty bad condition..i guess..


----------

